# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  التلخيص في تفسير القرآن العزيز - من الفاتحة إلى أول الجن- للكواشي

## أحمد البكري

http://www.2shared.com/********/iQrf...49-eafc18.html



https://rapidshare.com/#!download|85...5EE6596903|0|0


أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/rkwf0s5kn
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/26685177
أو

http://netload.in/dateiNmM3nkB48o.htm

أو

http://www.putlocker.com/file/1143DBEFA6DE2FA4


http://mir.cr/1DRX1G3G

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

هل من رابط فعال للمخطوط ؟ بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

هل من رابط فعال للمخطوط ؟ بارك الله فيكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد ضياء التبسي

أخي أحمد، اللهم بارك في جهودك في نفع إخوانك بنشر وجمع المخطوطات على رابط واحد، إلا أنني أنصحك أن لا تتعب نفسك في رفع هذه المخطوطات على كل هذه الروابط لا سيَّما وأن كثيراً منها روابط لا تدوم طويلاً وسرعان ما تحذف، وأفضل موقع للرفع والله أعلم هو موقع الأرشيف www.archive.org فأنصحك أن ترفع عليه كل ما ترفعه لأن الروابط فيه -إن شاء الله- دائمةٌ. وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

هذا المخطوط إن كان كان خطه حسنا وسالما من التلف ، فهلا رفعتموه مرة أخرى  بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.mediafire.com/download/or...-27+165021.pdf

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وجعلكم من أهل السعادة

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------

